# A Treasury of Great Recipes - Vincent Price



## spec.ops_chef (May 1, 2006)

My folks have had this book since it was new in the 60's, I saw it on the bookshelf but never gave it a second thought, till recently, this is a fascinating book. Vincent Price was quite the world traveler through the 50's & 60's, this book starts with Chef Fernand Point, pictures from Point's restaurant la Pyramide. That's just the beginning. Great stuff.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i remember buying this book for an ex. once it was great. i should've taken the book with me.....
kat


----------



## yvonne (Jun 20, 2006)

I almost bought this last week, only the price seemed too rich for my blood. I am definitely keeping an eye out. 

Price had epicurean taste and his recipes seemed culled from master chefs worldwide. 

It does not strike me as ironic that a celloid ghoul would be an expert in that which sustains life.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well dont see how you could go wrong on this deal I have often bemoned the loss of my cookbood by Irene Granny Ryan of the Beverly Hillbillys fame and fortune. Now judging form that accent betcha that Price boy know whut is whut about food. Also seen on on some skits. He could do highly seroius and comedy all in one breath. He was a great actor in my book. Sure be proud to try some of his recipes..long as it aint too English etc. I dont mind oatmeal for breakfast of course. Whut is tea and crumpets? All I know is when I get the invite from the Queen to come have some at her crib..I be the first to come running. 

bigwheel


----------

